# S6 brake pad replacement



## DREEZZEE (Nov 28, 2012)

I've seen DIY'S on the A6, I know the S6 has different calipers. Anything much different between the 2 when swapping pads and rotors? Any special tool I need? I see a 7mm Allen and a T30 in the A6 videos and write ups.
Thanks!


----------

